# Open Source Mail Server Solution for FreeBSD: iRedMail



## ZhangHuangbin (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, all.

I'd like to introduce you this open source mail server solution for FreeBSD: iRedMail.

iRedMail is:
- A fully fledged email server solution
- Works on Red Hat(R) Enterprise Linux, CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD.
- Works on both non-virtualized and virtualized boxes, e.g. VMware, OpenVZ, Xen.
- Support both i386 and x86_64.
- A set of shell scripts:
    + Used to install and configure mail server related components, for example postfix, dovecot, clamav, etc.
    + Use official binary packages from distributions.
- An open source project, released under GPL v2.

With iRedMail, you can deploy a full-featured mail server in LESS THAN 2 MINUTES, with:
- Unlimited number of mail domains
- Unlimited number of mail users
- Unlimited number of mail lists
- Unlimited number of mail aliases

Here is feature list: http://www.iredmail.org/features.html


----------



## ZhangHuangbin (Dec 23, 2009)

Forget to post some useful links:

- Google code project site: http://code.google.com/p/iredmail/
- Homepage: http://www.iredmail.org/
- Success stories: http://www.iredmail.org/stories.html
- Community: http://www.iredmail.org/community.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

You now have five posts on this forum, and they're *all* pushing iRedMail. I suggest you stop it now and focus your efforts on getting it in the ports tree.


----------

